# Havanese meeting Gronau Germany 20 april



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday we hat a Havanese meeting at the Dreiländersee in Gronau Germany.
Also present a Maltese and a Shih-Tzu/Maltese mix.
Hier the pictures:

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/DrielandenseeGronauAm200408

Hiro









Jordi & Elmo









Elmo








Hiro









Hiro ans Wasser









Bino









Bino 









Bino









Sam in action









Shima & Sam


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

As usual, Hans, your pictures are great! I love that second one! How many dogs did you have?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ans...

Thank you for posting that link, I really enjoyed looking at everyones beautiful Hav's!

Hiro has a very beautiful coat and I love Hiro's coloring!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting! What beautiful dogs! I LOVE Elmo's coloring and Bino looks like the linebacker size that I am drawn to! How fun!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of gorgeous Havs. Hiro, Bino and Shima are my favorite.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Adorable. And I love that you included a few "non-Havs". Great diplomacy.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonderful photos! Your albums are always such a joy to peruse! You're a wonderful photographer. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

